# 5C Collet holder for Quick Change Tool Post - Question?



## bcall2043 (Jan 13, 2014)

During a recent visit to one of the tool stores that I haunt I found what I thought was an Aloris style quick change 5C Collet holder block. It was labeled HHIP 119 and looked like the BXA size that I am trying to collect for my SB 14 ½” lathe. I noticed that the locator stop was different than what I thought it should be but did give it much thought thinking someone might have changed it out. Today I got around to getting on line and found that HHIP is a tool company http://www.hhip.com/ , and that the tool was listed in their catalog (photo 1) and the stop was as showed but the one I got was missing a spanner wrench. Still no problem as I have a spanner. 
*Photo 1 - HHIP Catalog*



The big question and possible problem is that the tool is listed as a KDK style tool (Photo 2). KDK is not longer in business and I suspect may not be interchangeable with the Aloris style. 
*Photo 2 - KDK Catalog:*



Does anyone know if this tool will fit or be made to an Aloris tool post? I have may have to do some trading!

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## OlCatBob (Jan 13, 2014)

Benny,

I did notice that it looks to be the right configuration, can you try it out on your toolpost itself? Might be that you could pull out the (internal) height adjuster and change it out for the kind on a typical Aloris tool holder. I'm just "eye-balling" it on the web there.
Good luck with it!
Bob


----------



## dave2176 (Jan 13, 2014)

I made myself one of these recently. Fun project and saved a lot of money. Here's the thread http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/19394-BXA-toolholder-for-5C-collets. You should be able to measure it to determine if it will fit the BXA tool post. The approximate measurements  from measuring a number of tool holders is the dovetail needs to be .415 deep, 1.400 at the narrow width and 1.740 at the wide point of the dovetail.

Dave


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jan 13, 2014)

If it doesn't fit yours try it on mine


----------

